# Dvd2mp3

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Kennt jemand ein Programm (wenn es geht portage-tree oder irgendeinem overlay), dass mich in einem Schritt eine DVD (z.B. Konzert-DVD) in Audiodateien umwandeln lässt? Am besten wäre es, wenn das Programm für jedes Kapitel eine Datei absplittet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------

## fangorn

Mit mencoder sollte das gehen

```
#!/bin/bash

# titelnummer ($1) und anzahl Kapitel ($2) als ersten und zweiten Parameter übergeben

# Bestimmen z. B. mit lsdvd

for i in {1..$2} ; do  

   mencoder dvd://$1 −chapter $i -of rawaudio -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=256 -o audiodvd_${i}.mp3

done

```

Für eine Verbesserung des Scripts und eine automatische Erkennung des längsten Titels sowie der Anzahl der Kapitel siehe zum Beispiel riptoh264 (unter dem Link in meiner Signatur).

Für einen Downmix von 5.1 audio in Stereo wäre noch ein 

```
-af pan=x:...
```

 nötig. Ich habe mir das mal zusammengesucht, gebe allerdings keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit.   :Wink: 

```
AC3 source "-af format=s16le,lavcresample=44100:16:1,pan=2:1:0:0.5:0.5:0:1:1:0:0:1:1:1 -srate 44100"

E-AC3 source dasselbe

DTS source "-af format=s16le,lavcresample=44100:16:1,pan=2:0.5:0.5:1:0:0:1:1:0:0:1:1:1 -srate 44100"

AAC source "-af format=s16le,lavcresample=44100:16:1,pan=2:0.5:0.5:1:0:0:1:1:0:0:1:1:1 -srate 44100"

```

Edit:

Dass wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin noch nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen, eine solche Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Obige Kommandos sind nicht getestet, sollten aber laut Handbuch korrekt sein. Wenn es also nicht funktioniert, einfach ein bisschen mit dem Optionen spielen.

----------

## l3u

Geht auch mit mplayer -dumpaudio, das Ergebnis kann man dann z. B. mit ffmpeg downmixen.

----------

